# Can this folder be deleted??



## jesraelo (Nov 29, 2007)

[C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\s-1-5-19]

over 900,000 files in it... buggin the system BAD...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have that folder on my system but it is empty . .


----------



## jesraelo (Nov 29, 2007)

is the path identical to your, this is very important to this issue / case?!!

this, protect, folder may appear under different profiles! If you have noticed, this profile (localservice) is acting as if it was logged in and have made some entried into that folder...
thx


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . mine is a little different:

C:\Documents and Settings\Main\Application Data\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-21-746137067-2111687655-725345543-1003


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is "Local Service" the user name? ( mine is "Main" ) . . otherwise it looks the same


----------



## jesraelo (Nov 29, 2007)

I see, yours is under MAIN account / profile.
that was close though..
s-1-5-19 is for localservice account and
s-1-5-18 is for networkservice or something like that...
it is driving nuts...
thx for the reply


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yep . . I looked on a couple of other systems and it is empty on them also . . sorry I can't help more . .


----------



## jesraelo (Nov 29, 2007)

thank you for your tries.. I really appreciate it.
I am going to keep this thread open and might open the same thread elsewhere as well..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll ask for some help also . .


----------



## jesraelo (Nov 29, 2007)

awesome


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day jesraelo,

Just to put your mind at ease, I have just deleted that file/folder from my computer and don't have any issues whatsoever.

So, I would say that you can delete it quite safely...if you are still apprehensive about deleting files; then, I suggest that you create a 'Restore Point' before you delete it, that way you will be able to resore the system if anything untoward happens.

Kind Regards,


----------



## jesraelo (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a very good idea.. 
I have check the system restore and it has been monitoring, so, what I am going to do is to reboot, and then delete the folder this folder, in fact I wish I had the DOS DelTree tool..
thank you for your help.

just curious, did this folder contain as nearly as number of files in my folder??

and, do we know why it gets so huge? just curious..
thx again


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am an avid 'cleaner', and never let "junk" build up on my machine.

In this place, (at home), we have a routine every weekend where we clean; defragment, and run all security programs to ensure that we have smooth operations.

That said, I only ever have about 40 files in that folder due to our regular maintenence.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Natrous (Feb 7, 2008)

jesraelo - were you able to delete with no ill side effects? I have that folder as well - it has 2,700,000+ files in it (i am not lying.. it is ridiculous...) and i can't use anti-virus/ad aware/anything that scans the hard drives.


----------

